# Cricket Housing



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have been put of using crickets as feeder food because they have escaped from every tank I have kept them in !! AND they are SOOOOOOO noisy.

I have had brown crickets which are supposed to be silent (but aren't)

I wish to use crickets again to feed my two Gecko's as they must be getting bored with their exclusively locust diets.

My question is this - what is the best thing to store the crickets in so they won't escape ??

Cheers : victory:


----------



## BDS-Eva (Sep 16, 2011)

stysall said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> My question is this - what is the best thing to store the crickets in so they won't escape ??
> ...


One of my best friends breeds locusts and crix, she made the stupid mistake of buying one of the cricket keepers and although I think everyone has a difference of opinion but everything got out of it. She has gone for 2 ventilated vivs and with the young covered the top and put breathing holes in. Might not work for everyone but works for her. Once my beardies are bigger breading is going to be my next port of call as it's so much more cost effective.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

stysall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been put of using crickets as feeder food because they have escaped from every tank I have kept them in !! AND they are SOOOOOOO noisy.
> 
> ...


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/90123-budget-cricket-housing.html

Dunno if this helps any i posted it years ago but still use this method when storing crix. Never had any escapes! I don't breed them tho, this is purely for keeping them till they get munched. I pop them in the fridge for a bit before transfering them into the boxes then just tip as any as i need into a food bag for dusting 

Molly x


----------



## BDS-Eva (Sep 16, 2011)

Blueladybird said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/90123-budget-cricket-housing.html
> 
> Dunno if this helps any i posted it years ago but still use this method when storing crix. Never had any escapes! I don't breed them tho, this is purely for keeping them till they get munched. I pop them in the fridge for a bit before transfering them into the boxes then just tip as any as i need into a food bag for dusting
> 
> Molly x


Just had a look at that, epic idea, def going to put that into action when mine are on bigger crix and locusts!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Blueladybird said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/90123-budget-cricket-housing.html
> 
> Dunno if this helps any i posted it years ago but still use this method when storing crix. Never had any escapes! I don't breed them tho, this is purely for keeping them till they get munched. I pop them in the fridge for a bit before transfering them into the boxes then just tip as any as i need into a food bag for dusting
> 
> Molly x


thats a great idea lol might try it with some crickets in the next delivery for my gfs crickets which live in my house other than when she is feeding her leos lol


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

:2thumb: Cheers, it's also a good wee craft project if you have bored kids on a rainy day, i have my own wee production line when the wee one brings her friends round :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I had a small cricket keeper but found it useless. So i now have them in a small faunarium & use the tube from the keeper to collect them when i need them, have sprinkled some calcium in the tube so i just do a little shake & then empty tube out into my Crestie's vivs :2thumb:.


----------



## stysall (Mar 10, 2011)

All great advice guys.
I esp' like he look of the bottle option LOL
I think I will give that a go.
How long can you keep them in the fridge for before they die ??


----------



## BDS-Eva (Sep 16, 2011)

Just whack them in there for 5/10 minutes. Tends to have the desired slow effects without killing them off!


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Yup, 10-15 mins max is enough, they recover pretty quickly, so u need to be fast :2thumb:


----------

